# HELP! NC45 to NC 50 and  NW 35 to NW 43 ladies help me. I have been wearing NC45 but now I dunno....



## ECfromDC (May 28, 2014)

*HELP! NC45 to NC 50 and  NW 35 to NW 43 ladies help me. I have been wearing NC45 but now I dunno....*

NC45 to NC50 and NW35 to NW43 opinions most wanted but others can join in.

  I was HORRIBLY matched to NW45 the first time I walked into a MAC store 4 yrs ago by a sales/floor representative there (she was white if that matters). NW45 even for me in the high of summer is too dark and too red and when I was matched I only had a pinch of my summer color (I was still pretty much my "most of the year" skin tone) ... i've been told I have both warm/yellow and red/cool undertones so I can wear neutral colors but that I lean more red which looking at old discussions is supposedly rare in WOC to be all or primarily red/pink undertones. 

  NW45 again being too red and too dark when she applied it to half of my face made me look a little dirty ... annoyed she didn't know what she was doing I left (after cleaning my face). In the fall of the same year (October/November) I returned to a MAC and decided on my own to get NC45 and the shade was almost right but was a pinch too orange and reluctantly I asked a rep for a good powder to offset the orange/yellow a bit (she was white too *shrugs*) and she gave me NC50 which again was a bit too dark and went on looking like dirt it was weird (maybe because I applied it on top of the NC45 I dunno).  

  So ... what do you think I am or what do you think I need to mix? I wear NC45 in most things MAC or 7.5 in the Matchmaster though I think I could be a 7.25 if it existed. 


  For more recent reference this is me sans makeup with a hint of my summer color left (so this is pretty much my "most of the year" color ... indoor natural light, no flash):


----------



## deadSAVVY (May 28, 2014)

Have you tried nw43? Might work better for you if nc45 was a bit too orange. Also maybe try the MSFN in dark. The coverage is a little lighter (buildable) than studio fix powder so it won't feel as heavy and deposit less color onto your skin/foundation. Just my opinion of course, but good luck on your quest!   Btw the MUA's  race has nothing to do with mismatching foundation shades to customers. The lighting in the stores are terrible to begin with and could've been skill level etc. SO many factors not having to do with race lol. Sometimes WOC MUA's want to lump you into the nc45 category because they matched someone similar to that. We're all different shades & some even have to use 2-3 foundations to get it right. Check that thread out NC45 is the craziest shade: http://www.specktra.net/t/133618/nc-45-is-the-craziest-shade


----------



## ECfromDC (May 28, 2014)

I have not tried NW anything else since that NW45 was put on me. 
  I was hoping for ladies in the general range listing to chime in on what they thought.
  That NC45 is the craziest shade thread was the one I was referring to but I was afraid to dig up a thread that old.
  And also since I found that well MAC is a bit backwards with NW being for red/cool people and NC being for warm/yellow/golden that I might be wearing the wrong thing (especially after that reading through that 'NC45 is the craziest shade' thread) still and there MIGHT be something better lol. I might swatch that next time I go in person because I just don't trust the reps in there anymore *shrugs*. And I dunno after one put NW45 on me and then another put NC50 on me (both being terribly wrong) I shy away when I see a white floor/sales rep come towards me to help but I guess I should stop that lol.


----------



## deadSAVVY (May 28, 2014)

Yeah lol. WOC skintones is always hard to find the perfect shade. I am nc44-45 but love Make up forever foundations better than MAC because they aren't as orange for me and don't oxidize. It does seem backwards but definitely give nw43 a try. It doesn't turn as orange as nc45 and is a nice summer color.   I'm always comfortable matching myself in the store and then asking the MUA's opinion after seeing a few shades. Of course you know your skin better so play around a bit until you feel comfortable with your match. Don't feel obligated to buy anything either if you aren't feeling 100% fabulous with it!   I hope you find your match doll, but it does get addicting! After that it'll be your favorite finish/ brand etc to look for lol. Good Luck dear!


----------



## ECfromDC (May 28, 2014)

I plan to get into a MAC store within a week or so and will play around a bit with other shades (nw43 will be first) to find a better summer and "rest of the year" color.

  I hope you're right (and thanks so much)   ..... looking for more opinions still.


----------



## bell21 (May 28, 2014)

You look pretty close to my skin tone. When I wore MAC foundations I would do a combination of NC45 and NC50. the darker shade on the outer parts of my face, the lighter shade on the inner parts. Since NC seems to be a bit too orange NW43 sounds like it might be a good color to try. One thing i've found that helped is to have the MUA apply the foundation (or foundations - one shade to one on half of my face, one shade to the other half) then go outside in the sunlight to check it out. Natural light is way more helpful than store lighting 

  I've since switched to Hourglass, MUFE and NARS foundations because I got sick having to use two colors of foundation everyday. Do you specifically want to stick with MAC foundations or are you open to trying other brands?


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 31, 2014)

I was in the same boat as you are when I was searching for the right foundation shade for Studio Fix Fluid. I used to wear the Pro Longwear Foundation in NW50 mixed it with the concealer of NW50 to blend with my skintone. Since my skintone was getting lighter, those shades didn't match me anymore and it got darker on redder on me. Then I tried NW47 of the Prolongwear Foundation and found it to be too light on me. I was on MAC's website looking for the correct shade for my skintone and found that NW46 of the Studio Fix Fluid matches me well.

  For your skintone like the others said, NW43 would be your best match for you and I too am still on finding the right foundation shade for my skintone and good luck to you.


----------



## Angel007 (Jun 7, 2014)

I used NW45 for yrs and it was too dark for me. Tried NW44 still to dark/reddish but closer than 45. Then tried NC50 much better match. Then today I just tried NC45 thinking 50 was on the darker side. But NC45 proved to be way too yellow and ashy for me but I warmed it up with bronzer and my MSFN in deep dark. Matchmaster 7.5 is a near perfect match for me.  My issue is my face is much darker than my chest arms legs etc. by many many shades. Lol.


----------



## Angel007 (Jun 7, 2014)

This is my NC 45 face!!!


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 15, 2014)

In the cooler months my normal shade is NC44, but with my summer color I am NW43.  I was just recently matched in NW43 Prolongwear when I went in specifically to find a summer foundation.  This was the first time that anyone ever matched me to anything in NW, but it works superbly for me.


----------



## jo123001 (Oct 27, 2014)

Can I just say that I'm so frustrated....Ugghh....I'm in between nc45 and nc50 I can get away with nc 45 but I gotta warm it up around the perimeter(lightly) with msf deep dark. Match master 7.5 is too dark n 7 is no Bueno it seems as though if your Inbetween these shades you will be in between other companies as well....but ohhh the frustrations of a brown girl with yellow undertones...not orange/red Mac ! Oh what a wonderful world it would b for nc47...ijs....I tried the nw43 but  n I was like oh yea oh yea then it oxidized and the red undertone was not the bizness I like the revlone colorstay in caraml and the 3 n 1 queen collection in golden honey I find myself reaching for them more often[ATTACHMENT=1022]image.jpg (360k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]


----------



## NicoleL (Oct 28, 2014)

jo123001 said:


> Can I just say that I'm so frustrated....Ugghh....I'm in between nc45 and nc50 I can get away with nc 45 but I gotta warm it up around the perimeter(lightly) with msf deep dark. Match master 7.5 is too dark n 7 is no Bueno it seems as though if your Inbetween these shades you will be in between other companies as well....but ohhh the frustrations of a brown girl with yellow undertones...not orange/red Mac ! Oh what a wonderful world it would b for nc47...ijs....I tried the nw43 but n I was like oh yea oh yea then it oxidized and the red undertone was not the bizness I like the revlone colorstay in caraml and the 3 n 1 queen collection in golden honey I find myself reaching for them more often


I completely relate, I seem to always find myself in between two shades and then to add to the trouble my forehead has more of a red undertone where the rest of my face is more of a yellow undertone.  I usually go lighter or for a neutral shade and use a darker or red based powder on my forehead.

  I think I've heard that the new pro long wear compact foundation is supposed to run light, so maybe you could go to a mac counter and try that in NC50.


----------



## beautyjunkie12 (Oct 28, 2014)

I was matched to be NC45 but its a smidge too orange for me so when it oxidizes....I look like a pumpkin. Not cute.I gave up giving MAC foundations anymore of my attention for other reasons beyond the mismatch coloring...it irritates the mess outta my skin (cystic acne). I have yellow undertones to my skin so I've had success with Bobbi Brown (foundation stick, bb and cc cream), Laura Mercier (Flawless Fluide) and most recently Dior (Star). Its been a long journey for me trying to locate appropriate shades.


----------



## nikkideevah (Nov 1, 2014)

Why limit yourself to MAC? It's so many brands out there!


----------



## beautyjunkie12 (Nov 1, 2014)

nikkideevah said:


> Why limit yourself to MAC? It's so many brands out there!


My thoughts exactly! MAC is great but its not the only line out there that has shades for us WOC.


----------



## Angel007 (Nov 5, 2014)

I've all but given up on mac for foundation. For all else it's mac.  My oily skin is too powerful for my beloved Matchmaster & SFF.


----------



## xandraxelestine (Nov 9, 2014)

Like, everyone else said, I dont think you should limit yourself to mac only. for high end brands, you should try Lancome teint idole ultra, estee lauder and MUFE, then for drug store brands, Black opal true color stick foundation is amazzzing, even thier true color liquid foundation is great and Revlon colorstay is alsobeautiful. you should also check out Black up fluid foundation, id group it amongst the high end brands too but it is made specifically for WOC. dont limit yourself to MAC only.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 9, 2014)

xandraxelestine said:


> Like, everyone else said, I dont think you should limit yourself to mac only. for high end brands, you should try Lancome teint idole ultra, estee lauder and MUFE, then for drug store brands, Black opal true color stick foundation is amazzzing, even thier true color liquid foundation is great and Revlon colorstay is alsobeautiful. you should also check out Black up fluid foundation, id group it amongst the high end brands too but it is made specifically for WOC. dont limit yourself to MAC only.


  I couldn't agree more---Guerlain and Chanel are my staple foundations.  There's a whole big makeup world out there beyond MAC---don't get me wrong, I have MAC too!
  Just saying you'd be surprised by what you might find just exploring alternative brands.


----------



## Denise Jordan (Nov 13, 2014)

If Macs not working, try Iman.  She's got a great variety of shades for women of color.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 13, 2014)

try findation.com - it can give you a starting point in several brands of foundation if you have a close match in one brand.  Try Black Opal Black Radiance CoverGirl Queen Becca MakeupForever Lancome Estee Lauder Fashion Fair


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 14, 2014)

U seem to be about my skintone... I recently purchased MUFE HD liquid in N177 n I absolutely love it!!! It has a unique balance of yellow and red undertones which made it perfect for me!!! I'm NC50/NW43 In MAC Studio Finish liquid... Kat Von D has some unique darker shades as well, I use Deep 74 in the Lock It Tatoo Foundation although it is slightly too red but Deep 66 is slightly too yellow... For a drugstore alternatives  Revlon's Caramel is nice shade for girls with our tone,as well as Maybelline's Fit Me liquid in 340 Cappucino... Fit Me pressed powders run very light IMO, so I like 355 Coconut. U can always go to Sephora and get  ur Color IQ which will give a list of ur best possible matches in most brands that the store carries, if thats available in ur area


----------



## PraiseBastet (Dec 9, 2014)

2nd the lancome foundation, I'm in this range at mac but the lancome foundations feel better and match better for me


----------



## iaisha26 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'd suggest going to Sephora using their Foundation IQ software to find your closest shade and then trying all the brands that offer colors that match your tone. From your pic, you seems to warm in the center and cool around the perimeter...but thats based on a pic with possible flash


----------



## nikkideevah (Jan 3, 2015)

I agree with the sephora color iq matching.. I haven't struggled since.. And you can either try them on there or get samples


----------



## ECfromDC (Mar 23, 2015)

OMG what bad manners I have...sorry for taking forever and a day to come back to my own thread.
  Thanks so much for all the opinions and to all those that have chimed in.
  I have since branched out to A LOT of other brands lol i'm practically obsessed with always finding my match in a new/different brand.

  About my NC45 situation......I find I cannot realty rock NC45 alone without some work like an concealer and/or powders that have a pinkish/reddish base. So....I have found NW43 is a better match but sometimes that can look a little deep and a little red but STILL A FAR BETTER MATCH than NC45 alone. Sometimes I wear NC45/NW43 together which works really well for me too. I talked to staff in 2 different Sephora and a Macy's and they all said I have a neutral but slightly red leaning undertone so neutral or reddish foundations would work better on me.  

  That can be hard though because I swear so many brands cater more to warm/yellow/golden undertones.

@deadSAVVY I took that suggestion about 1 month after your reply to a Macy's and this is pretty spot on....a much better match than NC45 alone....it pretty much went invisible on my skin when I got re-matched (my skin was tiny pinch deeper and tiny pinch redder by then too though).

@bell21 my undertone has almost an even mix of red+yellow (just a pinch more red tho) so just NC45 let alone NC45+NC50 would never work. It took me almost 2 yrs prior to my starting this thread to realize NC45 alone without a reddish powder wasn't quite right.  NC45/NW43 or just NW43 I've found are the better alternatives for me. Big thanks. Hourglass's Liquid Powder foundation is a holy grail especially with me being an oily/combination girl...my best match is Sable (during summer months anyways). Back when I started this thread I was only using MAC or L'Oreal or Revlon or Black Opal or Maybelline (R.I.P. to Caramel in the Superstay formula) at the time. I've tried sooooo many different brands within the last year . Nars is tricky for me....Cadiz has the undertone I need but it's a tiny pinch too light alone even tho it oxidizes a pinch so I mix it with Macao (R.I.P. to the Sheer Matte formula smh).


@pinkcrush just my luck i'm sorta in-between shades...i'm like a 175 with a pinch of 173 but I avoid mixing if I can and depending on the cost of the foundation lol so I just make 175 work.  In the Kat Von D i've found that Deep 66 actually pretty much blends into my skintone (depending on the time on year i'm wearing it lol), I also wear Caramel in Revlon Colorstay for Oily/Combination, Maybelline Fit Me Matte I can just barely rock their 330 right now but i'm certain I'll need to mix with 355 when summer is near like start of June. I wish there was a 340 in the Maybelline Fit Me matte but they just skipped 340 in this new version smh. I sometimes wear Milani's Multitasker powder in 07-Dark Tan but it makes the 330 oxidize like A LOT so i'll have the get their 06-Medium Tan or I wear BH Cosmetics powder in 240 or their powder foundation as a setting powder in Warm Tan which work great.

@sagehen thanks...I've gotten matches for just about all of them except Fashion Fair.

@Angel007 I dig the Matchmaster even as an oily/combo girl too lol....I wish there was a 7.25 but I make 7.5 work.


----------



## Queenesq (Apr 3, 2015)

I concur with everyone else.  Although it's not 100% accurate, the Sephora foundation finder can be a time saver.....


----------

